# Danish/Norwegian: gjæk



## Ben Jamin

I diktet Republikanerne av J. S. Welhaven finnes det følgende linje:
Der er ingen* Gjæk *saa vindig og svag*, ...*

Jeg kan ikke finne noe sted hva ordet *Gjæk* betyr i dette diktet.
Kan noen hjelpe?


----------



## bicontinental

Den betydning af _en Gjæk _eller en gæk, der måske vil passe bedst her, er _en klovn, en nar eller et fjols_ (a fool). Ref: Gæk,2 — ODS
gæk | Gyldendal - Den Store Danske

Et lidt gammeldags dansk udtryk er _at drive gæk med nogen_ ~ at holde sjov med nogen, at gøre nogen til nar (tease/poke fun at someone, make af fool of someone).

Lyder det rigtigt?
Bic.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Hei! Takk for svaret!
Betydningen klovn passer ikke så godt i konteksten. Kan det også bety "spøk"?


----------



## Svenke

På moderne norsk heter det _gjekk_.

Bokmålsordboka | Nynorskordboka

Det kan bety 'klovn, spøkefugl' eller 'spøk, erting'.

Uttrykket må være svært sjeldent i moderne norsk; jeg kan ikke huske å ha hørt eller lest det.

Svenke


----------



## Ben Jamin

Takk skal du ha! Betyr det også at ordet er brukt i betydningen "spøk" i Welhavens dikt "Republikanerne" (Der er ingen* Gjæk *saa vindig og svag) som min kontekstlinje er tatt fra?


----------



## raumar

Det er ikke helt lett å tolke dette diktet, når vi er vant til moderne norsk. Men "Gjæk" kan kanskje også passe med ordbokas betydning "narr, tosk". 

"Vindig" er også et problem. Det kan neppe bety "forblåst". Men denne betydningen burde passe: 
vindig,1 — ODS


> _(nedsæt.) som mangler alvor, dybde, grundighed; flygtig; overfladisk; letbenet_ (2); _luftig_ (4); _ofte om udsagn (navnlig m. (bi)bet.: upaalidelig, usandfærdig)._



Vi må uansett se på sammenhengen denne tekstlinja står i for å forstå dette - se 
Republikanerne - Johan Sebastian Welhaven - Kalliope 


> Der er ingen Gjæk saa vindig og svag,
> han sminker sig jo med mit dybeste Nag;
> min hedeste Bøn, mit eneste Gode,
> er kommen paa lallende Tunger i Mode.



Konteksten for disse linjene er at krigsveteranen skjeller ut de unge mennene. Hvis "Gjæk" betyr "spøk", må dette forstås som "Dette er slett ingen overfladisk og svak spøk." Men hvis betydningen er "narr", kan setningen kanskje leses som "Det finnes ingen narr som er like overfladisk og svak (som dere)". Eller: "Det finnes ingen narr som er så overfladisk og svak at han pynter seg med mitt dypeste nag." Altså: de unge mennene er enda tåpeligere enn en narr. Men som sagt: dette er ikke helt enkelt. 



Svenke said:


> Uttrykket må være svært sjeldent i moderne norsk; jeg kan ikke huske å ha hørt eller lest det.



Ikke jeg heller.


----------



## Ben Jamin

raumar said:


> Konteksten for disse linjene er at krigsveteranen skjeller ut de unge mennene. Hvis "Gjæk" betyr "spøk", må dette forstås som "Dette er slett ingen overfladisk og svak spøk." Men hvis betydningen er "narr", kan setningen kanskje leses som "Det finnes ingen narr som er like overfladisk og svak (som dere)". Eller: "Det finnes ingen narr som er så overfladisk og svak at han pynter seg med mitt dypeste nag." Altså: de unge mennene er enda tåpeligere enn en narr. Men som sagt: dette er ikke helt enkelt.


Denne delen av teksten er den som skaper det største problemet for en som prøver å oversette.
Ser vi på hele avsnittet så ser den sånn ut:
„I Daarer! Det er Ostrolenkas Mærke.
Har I vel fattet, hvor det kan værke?
Der er ingen Lise for denne Kval;
den kan ikke blunde for Sladder og Pral.
Der er ingen Gjæk saa vindig og svag,
han sminker sig jo med mit dybeste Nag ...."
Det kan forstås at det er "Ostrolenkas Mærke" som veteranen snakker om i hele dette avsnittet: "denne Kval", "den kan ikke blunde ..", "der er ingen Gjæk ..".


----------



## raumar

Ja, jeg er enig i at det kan forstås slik. Men så blir spørsmålet hva "han" i neste linje viser tilbake til. Jeg er usikker på dette - kanskje noen andre kan hjelpe til med å klare opp dette?


----------



## Ben Jamin

raumar said:


> Ja, jeg er enig i at det kan forstås slik. Men så blir spørsmålet hva "han" i neste linje viser tilbake til. Jeg er usikker på dette - kanskje noen andre kan hjelpe til med å klare opp dette?


Nettopp! Finnes det noen Wergeland spesialister?


----------



## bicontinental

raumar said:


> Men så blir spørsmålet hva "han" i neste linje viser tilbake til.





Ben Jamin said:


> Finnes det noen Wergeland spesialister?



Well, that wouldn't be me, but for what it's worth I think that *he *likely refers to the young man, standing on the table, giving an animated speech "_en Tale som flammende Krudt"_...he's the one who in his youthful inexperience and ignorance passionately glorifies and romanticizes war and revolution, which is the older war veteran's deepest pain, "_*han* sminker sig jo med mit dybeste Nag._" Actually, the entire reply by the veteran seems to be in response to this heated speech:




Ben Jamin said:


> „I Daarer! Det er Ostrolenkas Mærke.
> Har I vel fattet, hvor det kan værke?
> Der er ingen Lise for denne Kval;
> den kan ikke blunde for Sladder og Pral.
> Der er ingen Gjæk saa vindig og svag,
> han sminker sig jo med mit dybeste Nag ...."



_...den_ would refer to _denne Kval _[kan ikke blunde for Sladder og Pral.]
_Gjæk,_ I think, is not referring to a person but to the superficial, lighthearted fun and amusement, en "spøk" which the war is portrayed to be by the young speaker.

In other words, I think all of this is the veteran's reaction to the young man's speech and, right or wrong, I read the poem this way (in more contemporary English),

"You fools! This [showing, maybe pointing to his scar] is the mark of Ostrolenka.
Don't you understand how much it hurts/can hurt?
There's no relief for this pain;
it (the pain) cannot be numbed by boasting and bragging [referring to the young man's speech]
There *is *no such superficial and lighthearted fun/good time [as the speaker claims]
He (the speaker) is just beautifying [his words] with my deepest sorrow/pain"

Just another opinion, of course.
Bic.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Takk skal du ha!


----------

